# Going to Look at a 1968 Taurus model 56 this Saturday



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I have been playing my used Yamaha G231 II classical guitar for 25 years now and I keep thinking about upgrading. I still like the tone of my cheap guitar but it could be clearer, especially in the trebles. It is also in very good shape with only a couple of fingernail marks from my wannabe Flamenco sessions. 

So I noticed an ad for a 1968 Taurus model 56 classical guitar earlier in the week for a decent price. These guitars compare well (from what I have read) to Ramirez student guitars of that period. Some student Ramirez guitars may have been made in the Taurus factory in Barcelona so they should sound nice. I am very excited to try it out this Saturday as I work during the weekdays and the guitar is 100 miles away in another city. From the pictures it looks decent but I really want to see and play it in person first. Geez, come on Saturday!:sFun_dancing:


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Are you taking your Yamaha along to do an A to B comparison? Buy it if you like it.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey, that's a good idea. Even though I think I know the sound of my Yamaha after all these years, a direct comparison would be better.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe it's just my ears but my acoustic guitar played by someone else sounds different. When listening, you are facing the soundhole but when you're playing your ear is off 90 degrees to the side.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> Maybe it's just my ears but _*my acoustic guitar played by someone else sounds different.*_ When listening, you are facing the soundhole but when you're playing your ear is off 90 degrees to the side.


I find the same thing..................and hope that someday I'll be able to make it sound that good.:smile-new:


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Maybe it's just my ears but my acoustic guitar played by someone else sounds different. When listening, you are facing the soundhole but when you're playing your ear is off 90 degrees to the side.


I think I have that dilemma solved. When sitting with the guitar, turn the body of the guitar so that the soundhole is facing your body = instant pure tone coming at you. Simple!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Simple!


It wasn't when I tried it. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> Maybe it's just my ears but my acoustic guitar played by someone else sounds different. When listening, you are facing the soundhole but _*when you're playing your ear is off 90 degrees to the side*_.


Can you bend over so you're facing the sound hole when you're playing? Okay, so you may need a few stretching exercises first.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't face the soundhole on my Yamaha either when I play it, though I do sometimes lean forward quite a bit. I guess I am selfish in that I don't really worry about what the guitar will sound like to others, I am mostly concerned about how it sounds like to me when I play it. I mostly just play for myself but sometimes I do play for my students at school (I'm a high school teacher).


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I recall, in public school,when our teacher brought his guitar in for us I was totally enthralled.

Good luck with your guitar search and capture. Please remember the golden rule - pictures please.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Maybe it's just my ears but my acoustic guitar played by someone else sounds different. When listening, you are facing the soundhole but when you're playing your ear is off 90 degrees to the side.


Haven't tried this yet, but maybe playing close to a wall (while facing it) may reflect more of the sound backatcha.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

albert said:


> _*I don't face the soundhole on my Yamaha either when I play it, though I do sometimes lean forward quite a bit.*_ I guess I am selfish in that I don't really worry about what the guitar will sound like to others, I am mostly concerned about how it sounds like to me when I play it. I mostly just play for myself but sometimes I do play for my students at school (I'm a high school teacher).


We're just joking with you about that, of course. I hope you fare well in your search for a new guitar.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

You got me! I'll post some pics if I get the guitar tommorow.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I checked out the guitar today and it looks fine and plays great. The neck of the guitar is straight, very little wear on the ebony finger board and frets, no cracks or splits, no buzzing. The guitar basically plays like new. The owner had put a light coat of varathane on the top since the original finish had worn through in one spot on the top. Hopefully it doesn't yellow with age or i will have to have it stripped and finished properly by a lutier. It looks fine right now. This of course affected the sale price so I was able to get the guitar with the case and an original footrest (from 1969) for $450.

The case looked kind of funky when I first looked at it. The owner says that since the original case looked so worn he had recovered it with an old leather coat.







He is an upholsterer by trade and he did a nice job but it looks a little strange with seams across the top. He relined the interior as well. I like it but it is kind of heavy. Guaranteed to be one of a kind.







Here are some pics (I hope I didn't post too many).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That looks great! I'm sure you will be able to enjoy it for a very long time. To attach pics from Photo Bucket just click on the picture, the click on the image box URL. It will say copied when you do thus and then just paste it in your post.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Classy guitar you got there! Nice find. I actually like the look of the re-covered case - kinda funky and totally unique. I'm sure you will enjoy that guitar for many, many years to come. Congratulations.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! And thank you to Steadfastly for the advice on how to post.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Obviously you're happy with the tone - beautiful guitar! I wonder how much of a tone improvement can be realized by refinishing with the correct lacquer? Consider yourself fortunate that the previous owner didn't use a fur coat to recover the case(or wasn't a sheet metal worker).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I also thought the owner of the coat must have been a pretty big person in order to get all that leather out of it.

BTW, nice job on the pics, Abert!


----------

